# [FORO]Recopilación de los mejores mensajes y guías(08/08/09)

## psm1984

+Guías, manuales, how-to...

+Sistema

 - [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente (Última actualización 22/03/2006) (imprescindible)

 - [Guia] Problemas de compilación, Soluciones comúnes (Última actualización 11/01/03)(imprescindible)

 - [Mini-Cómo] Monitorizar apagones (Última actualización 29/07/2007)

 - [Guia] Hacer mas cómodo etc-update (Última actualización 22/09/04)

 - [guia] compilando un kernel manualmente (en construccion)(Última actualización 29/09/04)

 - [Guia] Actualizar Gentoo 'en diferido' (Última actualización 30/01/2005 Versión 3.0)

 - [MINI-GUIA] Tripwire - seguridad del sistema (Última actualización 05/02/2005)

 - [Mini-Cómo] Sincronizar reloj por Internet (Última actualización 19/03/2005)

 - [HOWTO] Utilidades Gentoo (colaboración) (Última actualización 04/07/2005) (imprescindible)

 - [SCRIPT] script para búsqueda web de Portage (Última actualización 05/03/2006)

 - [HOWTO] Chroot X86 (Última actualización 03/07/2006)

 - [HOWTO] Chroot AMD64 (Última actualización 30/06/2006)

 - [HOWTO] Optimizando particiones (Última actualización 29/06/2006)

+Instalación

 - [HOWTO] Instalar Gentoo sin livecd(Última actualización 01/03/2005)

 - [HOW-TO] Instalando un sistema Gentoo con soporte reiser4 (Última actualización 08/08/2005)

HOWTO Instalar Gentoo en Vmware Fusion 1.1.3 (Última actualización 11/7/08)

+Optimizaciones

 - [GUIA] acelerar/optimizar el arranque y sistema linux Gentoo (Última actualización 29/09/2004)(imprescindible)

 - [Truco] Acelerando el arranque de KDE (Última actualización 25/10/2004)

 - [Mini-HowTo] Deltup, ahorra +75% en descargas (Última actualización 06/10/2004)

 - [Guia] Como liberar espacio en el disco duro (Última actualización 14/10/2004)

 - [HOWTO] Prelink (Nvidia incluido) (Última actualización 19/03/2005)

+Redes

 - [mini-howto] Como integrar KVM en tu lan

 - [Cómo] Script para vigilar el router (Última actualización 4-08-2007)

 - [HOWTO] Apache + php + mysql (servidor LAMP en 3') 18-06-2k7 (Última actualización 18-6-2007)

 - [HOWTO] NFS (Última actualización 08/06/04)

 - [COMO] HP-nx5000 centrino wireless intel/pro 2200BG (Soluc.) (Última actualización 18/07/04)

 - [HOW-TO] Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 BG en Linux (Última actualización 31/12/04)

 - [Seguridad] Nessus (mini-howto) (Última actualización 14/1/05)

 - [HOWTO] Montar Red Firewire (Ethernet over Firewire) (Última actualización 11/2/05)

 - [HOWTO] Manual de Wireless con WPA (ndiswrapper & wpa_supplicant) (Última actualización 20/2/05)

 - [HOWTO] Iptables v0.9 para Lan con salida a Internet (Última actualización 28/5/05)

+Gráficos

 - [HOWTO] Luminocity (Última actualización 26/03/05)

 - [NVIDIA HOWTO] un pequeño howto para no andar dando tumbos.. (Última actualización 26/08/04)

 - [Mini-COMO] Tarjeta gráfica ATI y Xfree / XOrg (Última actualización 29/08/04)

 - [HOW-TO] Aceleracion grafica con Intel 855GM + xorg (Última actualización 30/12/04)

 - [GUIA]Cómo configurar refresco y resolución del monitor (Última actualización 01/09/05)

+Multimedia

 - [HOWTO]Como bajar videos flash y convertirlos a mpg (Última actualización 08/01/06)

 - [Edic. video]Juntar dos AVIS en uno solo(cerrado)

 - [Colaboracion]Scripts. ANY2DVD,sin menus(030206 Up) (Última actualización 03/02/06)

 - [Truco] Pasar wma a mp3 u ogg (última actualización 06/11/04)

 - [Howto] Personalizar el Xdm (última actualización 26/11/04)

+Hard

 - [S.M.A.R.T] Guía rápida de SMART para discos duros  (última actualización 07/03/2010)

 - [Mini-HOWTO] Conectar Pad del PSX en Gentoo GNU/Linux (Última actualización 29/08/04)

 - [HOWTO PORTATILES] Configurar la reducción de frecuencia (Última actualización 12/06/04)

 - [HOWTO] Fix Common ACPI Problems (DSDT, ECDT, etc.) (en ingles)(Última actualización 04/02/04)

 - [ACPI mini-HOWTO] Molesto pitido muy agudo.(Última actualización 08/09/04)

 - [COMO] Arreglar la DSDT a partir del Windows preinstalado (Última actualización 22/07/05)

 - [HOW-TO] Guía para configurar el ratón y TODOS sus botones (Última actualización 02/11/05)

 - [HOWTO] Raton y Teclados Multimedia, ahora con menu OSD (Última actualización 13/12/04)

 - [HOWTO] Acer TravelMate: Teclas especiales (Última actualización 30/12/04)

 - [HOW-TO] Portatiles Toshiba: Teclas especiales (Última actualización 30/12/04)

 - [HOWTO] hdparm (Última actualización 02/02/05)

 - [HOWTO] Solución infalible a los problemas de BIOS con placas A8V (Última actualización 22/08/05)

 - [Howto] SDHCI (Última actualización 11/02/06)

+Mejoras visuales, trucos... 

 - [fvwm] Cómo importar los colores de KDE para usarlos en fvwm (Última actualización 13/02/2008)

[HOWTO] FrameBuffer con Decorado - sources >= 2.6.23 (Última actualización 17/09/08)

 - [Mini-HOWTO] AMSN y fuentes Antialising, xft... (Última actualización 26/08/04)

 - [DESKTOP] "Concurso" de Screenshots (Perémne) (Última actualización 27/05/04)

 - [Mini-HowTo] Rueda del Raton en Acrobat Reader (Última actualización 13/09/04)

 - [Gmail] gmailfs ( Montar las cuentas de gmail ) (Última actualización 14/09/04)

 - [Mini-HowTo] Ivman, sustituto de supermount kernel > 2.6. (Última actualización 10/10/04)

 - [Gnome] Nautilus SendTo Micro-Howto (Última actualización 26/10/04)

 - [Truco] ¿sueles compilar mientras usas el ordenador? (Última actualización 04/11/04)

 - [GDM] Añadir nuevas opciones (Abierto) (Última actualización 26/08/05)

 - [tip] backup de permisos

+Shells

 - [bashrc] - Trucos para bash

 - [Guía] - Iniciación a GNU Screen (Última actualización 01/09/07)

 - [Mini-Guia] Mejorar el historico de comandos del bash (Última actualización 04/02/05)

 - [shell]bash + autocorreccion estilo tcsh (abierto) (Última actualización 10/08/05)

 - [Shells] Compartamos nuestra variable PS1 (OT) (Última actualización 10/04/06)

+Aplicaciones

 - [mini-cómo] Llave USB idcat (Última actualización 08/08/09)

 - [Opinion] ¿Cuales son los mejores programas en su categoría?

 - [OT] Juegos del portage [pasen, vean, y participen]

 - [GENERAL] Aplicaciones para consola (abierto) (Última actualización 29/05/06)

+Otros

 - [HowTo] Guia Basica sobre LaTex V1.0 (Última actualización 27/5/05)

 - [mini-cómo] Instalación del DNIe en Gentoo (Última actualización 24/6/10)

+FAQ

 - [portage] algunos emerges en paralelo...

 - [sistema] castellanizar gentoo

 - [optimizacion] ¿reinstalar para añadir nuevas optimizaciones?

 - [sistema] Archivos temporales que se puedan borrar

 - [sistema] Como pasar mi / a reiserfs4

 - [sistema] ¿repositorio GRP?

 - [ficheros]Recuperar ficheros borrados

 - [ooffice]Diccionario en OpenOffice

 - [pantalla]como quitar el apagado de la pantalla en la terminal

 - [consolas] Pasar programas de una consola a otra..

+Enlaces de interes

 - [Gentoo] Documentacion oficial (imprescindible)

 - [Gentoo] Gentoo-wiki-es   (y en ingles)

 - [Gentoo] Gentoo-portage.com

 - [Soft] Alternativas libres

 - [Manuales] The Linux Documentation Project (y en ingles)

 - [Ebuilds] ¿Cómo hacer un ebuild? 

 - Información sobre los parches aplicados a las diversas fuentes del kernel disponibles en PortageLast edited by psm1984 on Sat Sep 01, 2007 10:56 pm; edited 173 times in total

----------

## alexlm78

Me parece muy bien, y podriamos incluir otra documentacion, sobre linux, de la que no hay howto's para gentoo.

----------

## asph

es muy buena idea, porque a veces se postean posts tipo howto o explicando algun tema en profundidad, y con el tiempo quedan olvidados en el foro y ya no son de utilidad. asi todo queda recogido en un post tipo sticky y quedan mas accesibles para los usuarios del foro.

tambien se pueden incluir links utiles tipo tldp, bulma, gentoo-es.org, la documentacion oficial de gentoo, etc

lo unico es que se tienen que poner fechas o versiones usadas en los post, ya que si no se actualizan pueden llevar a confusiones con el paso del tiempo  :Razz: , algo como el link que pones en tu post, pero mas clarificado, por ejemplo:

Howto - Instalación y configuración de ALSA (kernel 2.6, ultima actualizacion 09/12/03)

un saludo

----------

## ertomas

Yo estoy de acuerdo. 

Que bien. Seria como un diccionario de gentoo, con todo todo, dudas, preguntas frecuentes, manuales, how-to, etc...etc..

Asi queda mucho mejor ordenado, y listo para que la gente se sirva de ellos. 

A mi me han sido de gran ayuda.  :Razz: 

----------

## psm1984

He añadido unos pocos de prueba, comentar todo lo que penseis que pueda venir bien, tambien los post que creais que deben estar.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

me parece una gran idea! de un vistaso localizas muchos de los post mas buscados y sin perderte en busquedas......  :Wink: 

buen trabajo, gracias

----------

## caos

Recomiendo para la seccion de enlaces de interés la siguiente dirección: Gentoo-Brain.

En especial su sección de FAQs.

Tienen bastante documentación útil sobre gentoo.

----------

## artic

Me parece muy buena idea tener los post mas importantes enlazados todos juntos.

Salu2

----------

## emivan

A mi tambien me parece muy bien, e incluso podiamos ir recopilando post interesantes cada cierto tiempo, por fechas, por capitulos o algo  :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------

## spoilerman

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +FAQ
> 
>   -[sistema] ¿repositorio GRP? 
> ...

 

Vaya! Mola esto de enviar mi -casi- primer post y que salga en esta lista  :Smile: .

Por cierto: muy muy útil la lista. Gracias.

----------

## fromooze

Hay cosas peores, como cuando descubres que ya eres un 'gurú' y sigues siendo un patán...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## psm1984

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> Vaya! Mola esto de enviar mi -casi- primer post y que salga en esta lista .
> 
> Por cierto: muy muy útil la lista. Gracias.

 

No las merece   :Wink: .

Aprovecho para pedir que si creeis que falta algun post, seccion o lo que sea pues ya sabeis   :Very Happy: .

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Hay cosas peores, como cuando descubres que ya eres un 'gurú' y sigues siendo un patán...  

 

Ummmmmmmmm pues es verdad ya me ha tocado a mi   :Embarassed:   Je je je je je je

----------

## ArsDangor

Hola.

Acabo de añadir un par de cosas al "Cómo usar Portage correctamente". Por favor, cambiad la fecha de la última revisión a 22-9-4.

Muchas gracias por el post. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de las demás guías.  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por colaborar   :Rolling Eyes: , asi da gusto   :Wink: .

----------

## asph

yo tb he actualizado el manual un poco, hay varias adiciones..

me gustaria que alguien dijese si echa en falta algun punto, o como aumentar el contenido de la guia.. sino otro proyecyo que tengo es una guia a fondo de como compilar un kernel, explicando las opciones del mismo.. creeis que seria interesante o hay algo similar hecho?

un saludo

----------

## psm1984

 *nastassja wrote:*   

> yo tb he actualizado el manual un poco, hay varias adiciones..
> 
> me gustaria que alguien dijese si echa en falta algun punto, o como aumentar el contenido de la guia.. sino otro proyecyo que tengo es una guia a fondo de como compilar un kernel, explicando las opciones del mismo.. creeis que seria interesante o hay algo similar hecho?
> 
> un saludo

 

Ok, actualizado. En cuanto a lo del kernel, un nuevo post en el que se vaya indicando para que sirve cada opcion vendria bien. Se puede hacer de forma colaborativa, que cada uno vaya aportando las opciones que conoce y se vaya editando el post para ir añadiendolas.

----------

## asph

el enlace al post de la configuracion del kernel es incorrecto  :Smile: 

de momento es una version light, pero es un tema muuuy ampliable, a desarrollar  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

 *nastassja wrote:*   

> el enlace al post de la configuracion del kernel es incorrecto 
> 
> de momento es una version light, pero es un tema muuuy ampliable, a desarrollar 

 

Corregido   :Wink: .

PD: Era para ver si estabais atentos   :Laughing: 

----------

## g0su

Hola! me gustaria añadir el FAQ para amd64 con gentoo 2004.2:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227900

Un saludo

----------

## psm1984

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Hola! me gustaria añadir el FAQ para amd64 con gentoo 2004.2:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227900
> 
> Un saludo

 

Vaya, se me paso el post   :Embarassed:  (estaba de vacaciones). Gracias por el trabajo   :Wink: .

----------

## ArsDangor

Acabo de actualizar el how-to Cómo usar Portage correctamente.

Por favor, cambia la fecha de la última actualización a 23-10-4.

Muchas gracias.  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

Actualizado   :Wink: , gracias a ti.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GipfeX

psm1984 felicidades por la idea de juntar todos los howtos en una guia, espero que se vaya ampliando con el apoyo de todos, a ver si a  mi tambien se me ocurre algun how-to mas para hacer aparte de los 3 que ya he hecho. :Very Happy: 

Salu2.

----------

## RadikalQ3

He editado la:

[Guia] Actualizar gentoo 'en diferido'

para añadir dos cosillas que ha sugerido djemili.

----------

## psm1984

Ya esta actualizado, gracias   :Wink: .

----------

## RadikalQ3

Guia para actualizar Gentoo 'en diferido' (o cómo no morirse de lentitud mientras tu chisme está compilando cosas)

He actualizado la guia con una nueva versión del script:

Actualización del 30/01/2005 (Version 3.0)

Eliminado el uso de -newuse (mejor lo haces a mano...)

Añadido colorines a la salida del programa

Añadidas opciones para saber los programas compilados y sin compilar

Añadida opcion para que no realice el emerge sync

Añadida ayuda mediante la opcion -h

Añadida purga del directorio temporal de compilaciones del portage (sino se llena de ficheros gigas y gigas)

----------

## psm1984

Ya esta   :Wink: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

¿Prodrias agregar el Gentoo-Wiki a la lista? Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Acabo de poner en el foro un mini-cómo que explica cómo configurar el reloj para que mantenga la hora correctamente, sincronizándose con servidores de Internet. Está aqui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310879.html

Te agradecería que lo añadieras a la lista.

----------

## psm1984

Ya estan añadidos los dos, gracias  :Wink: .

----------

## ArsDangor

Hola.

Acabo de añadir una sección sobre overlays al Cómo usar Portage correctamente. La fecha de la última actualización es, por lo tanto, 22-4-5.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## psm1984

Actualizado  :Wink: .

----------

## Stolz

psm1984, solo agradecerte el gran trabajo que estás haciendo con esta lista. Acabdo de echarle un vistazo completo y da gusto ver lo bien ordenada y actualizada que la tienes  :Smile: . Sigue asi!

Tambien agradecer el trabajo a todos los que colaboran en ampliar la lista  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzz

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por los animos  :Surprised: . Felicidades tambien a ti por tu trabajo de moderador, ah, y sientete libre si quieres modificar algo de la lista   :Wink: .

----------

## Stolz

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> Gracias por los animos . Felicidades tambien a ti por tu trabajo de moderador, ah, y sientete libre si quieres modificar algo de la lista  .

 

Editar el contenido no creo que lo haga. Lo que si se va a hacer pronto (puede que hoy o mañana, cuando tengamos hecho el trabajo de los nuevos post  fijos) es modificar el titulo. Pasará de 

[Guía] Los mejores post (colaboración)(01/09/05)

a

[FORO]Recopilación de los mejores mensajes y guías(01/09/05) 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## psm1984

Ya he actualizado el titulo   :Wink: .

----------

## Stolz

Garcias por cambiar el título. Como vereis ya han empeado los cambios. Para empezar hay un nuevo post de normas.

Como sugerencia, aunque veo que algunas guias tienen un tamaño de letra mas grande para destacar, no se distingue muy bien. Creo que sería mejor añadirles una palabra. Al igual que con las que son nuevas que pone 'nuevo!!', podrias poner por ejemplo '(imprescindible)' o algo asi.

En mi opinion, las que, como minimo deberian de estar destacadas por ser de caracter mas general y de utilidad para mas gente son: 

[HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente

[Guia] Problemas de compilación, Soluciones comúnes

[GUIA] acelerar/optimizar el arranque y sistema linux gentoo (aunque a ésta le hace falta una profunda actualización) 

Pero es solo una opinion, lo dejo a eleccion del resto de foreros.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Supongo que las que deberian estar mas destacadas, son las que mas visitas tienen, y basicamente son esas que has dicho, por cierto felicitaciones y gracias a psm1984 por su trabajo, aun lo sigo usando cuando quiero consultar algo, y ni que hablar cuando hace un mes empeze con gentoo, este post era como la biblia para un religioso xDDD

salu2

----------

## psm1984

Ya esta la nueva etiqueta  :Wink: .

----------

## DDrDark

-[Gentoo] canalgentoo --> no esta mas disponible, probe hace unas 2 semanas y sigue igual. Seria conveniente borrarla?

salu2

----------

## Sertinell

He actualizado los script's para codificacion, podeis actualizar el primer post  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> He actualizado los script's para codificacion, podeis actualizar el primer post 

 

Actualizado   :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

A través de la lista de correo de Gentoo-user-es he recibido un mensaje del autor de este enlace, que explica cómo hacer ebuilds:

http://hierroycuero.org/ebuild/

Creo que por su interés merece un enlace en la lista, aunque no esté alojado en la web de Gentoo.

----------

## pacho2

Me parece muy interesante, yo también creo que lo habría que añadir  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> A través de la lista de correo de Gentoo-user-es he recibido un mensaje del autor de este enlace, que explica cómo hacer ebuilds:
> 
> http://hierroycuero.org/ebuild/
> 
> Creo que por su interés merece un enlace en la lista, aunque no esté alojado en la web de Gentoo.

 

Como curiosidad, en dicha web se escribe:

 *foobar wrote:*   

> Animado por mi bisoñez, pregunté en la lista de usuarios de gentoo en español si había alguna guía rápida para crear un ebuild, contestándome que no, y que el proceso de crear un ebuild pasa por mirar en B.G.O si hay intención de crear el ebuild, y si no es así, solicitarlo.

 

Me temo que esto no es cierto. Existe una referencia completa en http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1 asi es que la única forma de obtener un ebuild NO es pididiendola en Bugzilla  :Wink: . Ya hay documentacion oficial y ademas muy completa.

Vale que no es una guia rápida, pero un ebuild es algo complejo, mejor dicho, entender todo lo que implica un ebuild es algo complejo, una guia rápida puede no abarcarlo todo y hacer que el resultado no sea de calidad.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Pero quizás lo ideal sería poner un link a ambas guías, identificando una como rápida y otra como "extendida" o algo así.

Saludos y gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, además de que la guía de Gentoo está en inglés, así que la guía rápida en castellano puede ser útil para empezar, sobre todo para quienes no hayan hecho nunca un ebuild. Lo imprescindible es que el ebuild funcione, y sea capaz de instalar y desinstalar el programa de que se trate. Después ya habrá tiempo para, poco a poco, ir mejorándolo.

----------

## pacho2

Gracias  :Smile: 

Por cierto, ¿que vas a hacer al final?

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

Ya esta añadido   :Wink: , es que durante la semana no tengo internet   :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## pacho2

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Acabo de añadir una nueva guia:

[HOW-TO] Guía para configurar el ratón y TODOS sus botones

Espero que le sirva a alguien  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzz

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por el aviso, que si no...   :Wink: 

----------

## Antares-1

Agregado personal: Me parece EXCELENTE que exista un Sticky asi en este FORO, mas me ENCANTO la sección de Alternativas libres ya que ofrece Software Comercial y su alternativa Gratis, y en muchos Casos el 80% de ellas me han servido y las estoy usando con muy buenos resultados.

En cuanto al Tema de Gentoo, muchos de estos Links me están ayudando a aclarar muchas dudas.

Una Sugerencia: Para los usuarios que no saben tanto de comandos de Linux, su Entorno y mas cosas, no seria ESTUPENDO poner el Link a un Manual Basico de Linux pero hecho en referencia a Gentoo?

Hay que decir si al Software Gratuito y de Calidad.

Gente, gracias por existir   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## psm1984

Vaya   :Embarassed: , gracias a ti   :Wink: .

En cuanto al manual que te refieres... quizá la instalación "tan peculiar" sea el propio manual básico de como manejar gentoo. Aparte de eso, esta el resto de documentación oficial, los wiki's en español e ingles, y posts comentado como realizar algunas tareas del sistema. Si ves algo que te guste, o poner un ejemplo de lo que te gustaría... ya sabes   :Wink: . 

Saludos.

----------

## Antares-1

En realidad no me referia a una guía de instalacíón de Gentoo, sino un Manual con Conceptos basicos e historia de Linux, hecha por gente que conoce pero basada o tirando a las distros mas conocidas actualmente y tambien que apunte a gentoo.

Hace muchos años compre una revista española que traia un Disco de Redhat6... y un libro en blanco y negro de Linux que era muy chiquito y estaba muy piola. Se lo regale a una Amiga para que se iniciara en el tema y ahora Sabe mas que yo :-p... (Pero eso es porque no se quedo, sino que se dio maña)...

Otra cosa, una sugerencia: Se puede hacer algún sticky o algo comentando Distribuciones de Linux basadas en Gentoo???

Por ejemplo, ahora que me voy a comprar un pendrive nuevo, estaria buenisimo que comentaran distribuciones para Gamers, para Escritorios, LiveCDs, Distros para Pendrives, Rescate, Servidores Rapidos (Al estilo Coyote) Pero basadas en Gentoo.

Les digo porque quiero apoyar al proyecto Gentoo y la mejor manera tambien podria ser usando distros basadas en Gentoo... (Ojo, no quiero de esta manera desacreditar otras distros, no me malinterpreten)

----------

## pacho2

Tienes algunas basadas en gentoo en:

http://lwn.net/Distributions/

No tienes más que buscar la palabra gentoo en esa página y leer con cuidado para ver algunas distros basadas en gentoo.

También tienes esta distro para correr en las xbox:

http://gentoox.shallax.com/

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Habrá alguna para la PS2???

Dentro de poquito me voy a comprar una, y le quiero instalar un Disco duro y un Sistema Linux (SI, un GENTOO Mejor...)

Hasta le voy a poner un Logo de Gentoo a mi Teclado Microsoft, me he vuelto un Fana de Gentoo...

Gracias por sus Sugerencias.

PD: Encontre algo en el WIKI, si alguno lo hizo y me cuenta que tal la experiencia estaria buenisimo.

----------

## pacho2

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Habrá alguna para la PS2???
> 
> Dentro de poquito me voy a comprar una, y le quiero instalar un Disco duro y un Sistema Linux (SI, un GENTOO Mejor...)
> 
> Hasta le voy a poner un Logo de Gentoo a mi Teclado Microsoft, me he vuelto un Fana de Gentoo...
> ...

 

La distro "oficial" para está arquitectura (parece que su procesador, de todos modos, es un MIPS) es PS2 Linux, pero parece que sólo tiene un kernel de la rama 2.2 (está basada en Debian):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS2_Linux

Dentro de gentoo puedes mirar:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-30744-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PlayStation2

http://playstation2-linux.com/projects/gentoo-ps2

Parece que lo más que hay es un gentoo 1.4, aunque puede que luego pudieras subir con vía emerge   :Question: 

Otras distros:

http://blackrhino.xrhino.com/main.php?page=home

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Que bueno es que Gentoo este en todos lados, en un Pendrive, en una XBox, en una PS2, en la PC.

Linux es libertad, la libertad de querer aprender y mejorar con ello. Y de no conformarse con el "NO ANDA" sino descubrirlo.

PD: Gracias Pacho por bancarme con todas las dudas que tengo sobre el Linuxito, ya lo estoy sacando adelante...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Hola.

Acabo de actualizar la guía "Cómo usar Portage correctamente", que le hacía falta. La fecha de la última actualización es, por tanto, 22-3-2006.

Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

Actualizado   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## sefirotsama

HOLA!

He creado un mini howto!

Como servidor apache + mysql + php en pocos minutos!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565258-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Si todavia se actualiza este post ponedlo plis!

----------

## pcmaster

También puedes poner éste:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4164740.html

----------

## psm1984

Perdón por no actualizar, pero apenas puedo seguir ya el foro. Debía avisarme cuando se escriba en este post, pero no lo ha hecho, sólo por el privado (gracias pcmaster y a ti también sefirotsama). Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

Puedes añadir este otro:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574118.html

----------

## psm1984

Añadido!   :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Venga una guía más para la lista. Con su propio ebuild y todo.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575790.html

----------

## psm1984

actualizado, te esta sentando bien el verano ¿eh?  :Very Happy:  Gracias por las aportaciones. Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Jeje,

Es que acabo de obtener el Clauer del idCAT (lo regalan en el ayuntamiento)   :Very Happy:   y claro, lo de instalar con aquello de:

 ./configure

make

make install

pues funcionaba pero no acaba de convencerme (el portage sirve para algo). Así que no quedaba más remedio que hacer un ebuild...   :Very Happy: 

Lo del router ya lo tenía funcionando hacía meses, sólo me faltaba pulir algunos detallitos.

Y lo de los apagones... bueno, al irse la luz el router re-conectaba cuando vuelve la luz, pero el script no me permitía saber el tiempo de desconexión y tras el gran apagón de Barcelona del otro día (el principal de casi 25 horas sin luz + algunas réplicas -  como en los terremotos), pues tenía que hacer algo, aparte de comprar un sai (40 euros en Carrefour) para el Athlon XP.

En cuanto al Clauer USB del idCAT, para quién no lo sepa, es una llave USB estándar con dos particiones: una FAT de algo menos de 128 MB y otra de unos 5 MB encriptada que contiene un certificado digital que te permite acceder a las páginas de administración electrónica. Por ejemplo, en http://www.seg-social.es, puedes imprimirte tu propia historia laboral.

El certificado no queda en el navegador, sino que está en la llave, y cuando la desenchufas el navegador ya no tiene el certificado. Y aunque pierdas la llave, nadie puede usarla sin saberse la contraseña (te la pide cada vez que la usas).

----------

## i92guboj

Por si a alguien le interesa: Iniciación a GNU Screen   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4215658.html#4215658

----------

## psm1984

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por si a alguien le interesa: Iniciación a GNU Screen  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4215658.html#4215658

 

Muchas gracias por la guía, se ve interesante. Saludos!   :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Añadido en la sección redes

 -[mini-howto] Como integrar KVM en tu lan 

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por echar una mano Stolz, porque leer... leo poco el foro así que si no lo ponen por aquí no me entero   :Embarassed:  . Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

He actualizado el mini-cómo de la llave USB de idCAT.

¿Puedes poner al día la información en el primer mensaje?

Gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> He actualizado el mini-cómo de la llave USB de idCAT.
> 
> ¿Puedes poner al día la información en el primer mensaje?
> 
> Gracias

 

Hecho

----------

## Stolz

Añadido  - [fvwm] Cómo importar los colores de KDE para usarlos en fvwm (Última actualización 13/02/2008) ¡Nuevo!

psm1984, he limpiado bastante el BBCode para que sea más fácil de mantener

----------

## psm1984

Muchas gracias...   :Embarassed:  , perdón por no dedicarle tiempo, el post debería llevar ya tu nombre. Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

@Stolz: En los enlaces de interés: gentoo-es, gentoo-brain, canalgentoo, breakmygentoo.net, gnuinos y [Scripts] lista de scripts para gentoo están todos fuera de servicio.

Aviso por si se te había pasado por alto.

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Añadidos

HOWTO Instalar Gentoo en Vmware Fusion 1.1.3

 - Información sobre los parches aplicados a las diversas fuentes del kernel disponibles en Portage

----------

## Stolz

Añadido  - [bashrc] - Trucos para bash

----------

## Drake

Muy Buena la idea.. se nota la particion aqui de la comunidad..

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizado mini-cómo llave USB idCat.

----------

## i92guboj

Otro más, por si os gusta  :Smile: 

Como hacer backup de los permisos de tu sistema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5579126.html#5579126

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Puedes añadir el DNIe-cómo que acabo de hacer?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5880851.html

Gracias

----------

## ekz

Hola

¿Puedes añadir este HOWTO sobre gensplash a la lista? Y tal vez sea mejor retirar los anteriores o etiquetarlos como obsoletos para no confundir a nuevos usuarios.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705078-highlight-gensplash.html

¡Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> ¿Puedes añadir el DNIe-cómo que acabo de hacer?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5880851.html
> ...

 

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> ¿Puedes añadir este HOWTO sobre gensplash a la lista? Y tal vez sea mejor retirar los anteriores o etiquetarlos como obsoletos para no confundir a nuevos usuarios.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705078-highlight-gensplash.html
> ...

 

hecho

----------

## pcmaster

El antiguo mini-cómo del idCAT disponible en el enlace: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575790.html ha sido actualizado, y además hay nueva versión mejorada en: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5923867.html

Mod edit: listado actualizado.--Stolz

---Editado por el autor---

Stolz: Por algún motivo el enlace que has puesto no funciona. Has cambiado la p por una t.

Los enlaces que van son el que he puesto arriba: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5923867.html y el acceso desde la la lista de hilos del foro: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5923867.html

No me había dado cuenta de que dos enlaces llevan a al mismo sitio. Supongo que uno se refiere al hilo y el otro al mensaje concreto, pero el que has puesto está mal.

Por cierto, curioso que hayáis puesto el mini-cómo del DNIe en la categoría OTROS y la del clauer idCAT en APLICACIONES, cuando la utilidad que tienen es la misma (autenticación segura).

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Nuevo mini-cómo: fuente Ibarra Real: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6110353.html

Bueno, más que un mini-cómo, es un micro-cómo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizado mini-cómo dnie.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-781724.html

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizado mini-cómo llave USB idcat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787109.html

----------

## upszot

hola

podras añadir  este HowTo para la configuracion del lector de huellas dactilares a la lista... (para hard soportado por thinkfinger )

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820271.html

saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizado mini-cómo del DNIe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6329306.html

----------

## xy01

 :Surprised:  fantastico me lo leere todito xD apenas llevo 1 mes con gentoo pero Wow creo que esta distro fue hecha para mi  :Very Happy: , todo se puede hacer en el  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

DNIe a la última: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-907868-highlight-dnie.html

----------

## luispa

Hola, os dejo otra guía por si es de interés: 

Movistar Fusión Fibra + TV + VoIP con router Linux (Gentoo claro)

Un saludo, 

Luis

----------

